# What percent of people do you find attractive?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

What percent of people (of your preferred gender) on average would you say you found attractive and would...how do I put this... "tap that a**"? 

I'm quite thirsty atm so I probably found 35% of people of my preferred gender sexual and romantically attractive.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

not enough


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Very little, I'm very big on sex appeal tho.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

like 98% of girls are gorgeous and maybe like..........8% of dudes are cute


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

^Same as above. High 90s. 
Girls are looking nice these days. Too bad my chances of actually getting with one are in the legit negatives...


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I don't know. I like girls, but I'm not interested in having sex with them._


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Physically? I'd say a good 70-80% of girls my age would do it for me. Personality wise? Like 5. As in a total of 5 girls, not 5%.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

700 percent


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

East said:


> like 98% of girls are gorgeous and maybe like..........8% of dudes are cute


Yeah, it sucks. I'm not attracted to girls at all but I see so much beauty in nearly all the girls I meet. I'm attracted to maybe 1% of 1% of guys.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Yeah, it sucks. I'm not attracted to girls at all but I see so much beauty in nearly all the girls I meet. I'm attracted to maybe 1% of 1% of guys.





East said:


> like 98% of girls are gorgeous and maybe like..........8% of dudes are cute


Women have unrealistic standards confirmed.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Girls from like 16-20 is probably about 50% are hot. It quickly plummets after that age though. By my age it's maybe like 3% are good looking. Sucks to be old. Get at the chicks while they're hot, teenage bros of SAS.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I want to say 5-10%, but I don't know if that is accurate.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Physically, 20 percent, totally, maybe 7 percent


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

About 10-20%, men and women.


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow, looking at these results...no wonder you guys are single. So picky. Loosen up.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

Interesting how we of all people seem to have such high standards when it comes to looks. I wonder why that is.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Is it bad that i said 60-70% lmao guys are hot man


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

A lot. I'm attracted to almost anyone that's genuinely nice to me.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

idk i find most people attractive tbh i guess 70 percent


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

75 - 80% for sure.....women are attractive...most have sum feature that is attractive their hair,legs,butt,tits,arms,lips,face,hands,body,etc etc...._Removed_


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

To all of the women who say that most women are beautiful while men are ugly, I can see why. Men's clothes have very little variety, men generally take very little time grooming themselves and making themselves smell nice, and don't put on makeup.

That said, would you find it a turn on or turn off if a man was into a lot of fashion, shaved off his body hair, and wore makeup?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Very Very few.. probably close to 1 or 2% and even lower in my current location. American women simply aren't very attractive to me.

And seeing as how I've only been attracted to maybe 2 or 3 girls at my community college out of thousands it's probably like 0.1% or lower if I had a hard look without judging their character at all. Women seem more attractive in the city though.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

vicente said:


> To all of the women who say that most women are beautiful while men are ugly, I can see why. Men's clothes have very little variety, men generally take very little time grooming themselves and making themselves smell nice, and don't put on makeup.
> 
> That said, would you find it a turn on or turn off if a man was into a lot of fashion, shaved off his body hair, and wore makeup?


It's a turn on for me when a guy dresses well, smells nice, shaves his face and has good hair. A guy doesn't have to shave his whole body and wear make-up to groom himself. I don't mind if a guy wears make-up, either. As long as it looks good and makes him happy :>


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

About %70. Most girls are pretty cute. I feel sorry for girls, because %99 of guys are ugly as hell.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

vicente said:


> That said, would you find it a turn on or turn off if a man was into a lot of fashion, shaved off his body hair


I do this mainly because I feel trashy with body hair. I'm pretty sure most women don't care at all whether you have body hair or not.


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

Conviction07 said:


> Interesting how we of all people seem to have such high standards when it comes to looks. I wonder why that is.


Because that is just the way it is. Personality?... You don't apporach to someone because of his/her personality and that's the cruel reality.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

_0-10%_

Attractive looks are nothing without an attractive personality.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

vicente said:


> would you find it a turn on or turn off if a man was into a lot of fashion, shaved off his body hair, and wore makeup?


This would make them less attractive to me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

0.5% out of 7.2 billion


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Dunno, Just casually walking past a girl in the street, probably quite high, 70% ish?

Getting to know them, realising they had a complete opposite personality of mine/nothing in common (Which is understandable as I don't expect too many women to be fairly abnormal wavelength!) that probably knocks it down to about 5%


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't think people realize how high even 10% is when you account every age range and person in the world.

Lets say that I'm only interested in dating 20-29 year old's while using this graph

http://dvm8run94lq3.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/2010-world-population-data.png

so 559,896,951 divided by 3,390,560,846 is only about 16.5 percent of women in the world which are within my desired age range.

I'm assuming you mean purely physically attraction? I haven't been able to live in every state in the world so It's a bit hard to give you a completely accurate and honest answer. I can only give you an estimate based on where I've lived in my life.

I have more experience with women from Texas which will be more accurate. there are about 12,673,281 women in texas and I can't find any stats for women 20-29 so lets assume it's close to the same. So 2,091,091 million total women to choose from I'll be generous and say 5% of these women are attractive enough on physicals alone so roughly 1 in every 20 for me. So 104,554 thousand women total are attractive and within my age range in Texas.

So going by these statistics the actual correct answer is closer to about 0.8% percent of women of all ages based on my own experience. If I didn't make any mistakes. Of course this is all going by the assumption that I'm not attracted to girls outside of the 20-29 age range which is not true. These are simply the women I would be more likely to pursue.

unrelated:If I go even further and say 1-5% of these women have long term potential then that's only a few thousand within the whole state of texas.. No wonder I'm single. lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I was told there would be no math here.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Like 5%


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not picky so about 75%.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hmm most people have said 0-10%. We're all picky buggers here on SAS


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Everybody is attractive in God's eyes.


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

probably offline said:


> *It's a turn on for me when a guy dresses well, smells nice, shaves his face and has good hair. A guy doesn't have to shave his whole body and wear make-up to groom himself.* I don't mind if a guy wears make-up, either. As long as it looks good and makes him happy :>


This.

I can't really give a percentage though, because I barely even look at people. Too busy staring at the ground.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

What kind of question is this? Oh yeah...a sad one. I think everyone is ugly in their own way but maybe about three beers later I will like everyone.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

Maybe 10 - 20% of women I would actually approach. The others if I did it would be for practice.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

& I'll add, that i rarely find someone really attractive, if we're going by physical attraction.. but i will say that personality can overlook that; things like body language, mannerisms etc, but it depends, it's hard to imagine being into someone with all that but wasn't at least.. decently appealing physically/facially etc. That's just me, but who knows.. one's mind can change. It's a 50-60% for me.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

20% are physically attractive, and about 2% I actually find both physically and mentally attractive.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Half the girls my age are attractive to me. More or less 70% are f**kable.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

I think it's around 5% or even less.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Like 5-10%. Closer to the 5 I think, just because of where I live.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh I'd probably have to say at least 50%. If she's over 18, the chances are pretty good that I'm looking at her thinking she's my type


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> About %70. Most girls are pretty cute. I feel sorry for girls, because %99 of guys are ugly as hell.


 Well, unless you're gay or bi, it's not really much of a surprise you don't find 99% of guys attractive.

However, if a woman is straight and she's not attracted to men, it's because she has issues with men. If nature works anything like it should, men should be attractive to women. It works in nature so why doesn't it work in human society? Something's ****ed up. That's why.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Touka said:


> idk i find most people attractive tbh i guess 70 percent


Wow. I couldn't help but notice, we both have Aiko as our avatar.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

Elov said:


> Wow. I couldn't help but notice, we both have Aiko as our avatar.


i wonder if there's any more of us out there :um


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, unless you're gay or bi, it's not really much of a surprise you don't find 99% of guys attractive.
> 
> However, if a woman is straight and she's not attracted to men, it's because she has issues with men. If nature works anything like it should, men should be attractive to women. It works in nature so why doesn't it work in human society? Something's ****ed up. That's why.


Idk, most girls I see are quite cute, while most of the guys I see are nasty looking and out of shape.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, unless you're gay or bi, it's not really much of a surprise you don't find 99% of guys attractive.
> 
> However, if a woman is straight and she's not attracted to men, it's because she has issues with men. If nature works anything like it should, men should be attractive to women. It works in nature so why doesn't it work in human society? Something's ****ed up. That's why.


Nature huh. Well on that topic..

If women usually liked men the way men usually like women:

a: nothing would get done = bad for humanity

b: genetics would have gone down the toilet completely

c: Women sacrifice more for reproduction. Why would women naturally want to sleep with as many men as men do women? (men usually even lower their standards for sex, they wouldn't date all the women they have sex with.) The woman with the most recorded number of births had 69 children. Most won't get anywhere near that number.

And men are attractive to most women. Just because women don't want to sleep with all the guys, doesn't mean women are all asexual.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> c: Women sacrifice more for reproduction. Why would women naturally want to sleep with as many men as men do women (men usually even lower their standards for sex, they wouldn't date all the women they have sex with.)


Right, biologically, it's in women's best interest to avoid sex as much as possible until conditions are nearly perfect, because each time risks several months of being unable to find food for yourself, move around, or defend yourself. Men have no such limitation and could impregnate the entire tribe without suffering any risk or harm. And then another decade of taking care of this child because hormones will force her to not be able to abandon it.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Never gave this a thought before. 0-10 % or 10-20% cute, probably.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

vicente said:


> To all of the women who say that most women are beautiful while men are ugly, I can see why. Men's clothes have very little variety, men generally take very little time grooming themselves and making themselves smell nice, and don't put on makeup.
> 
> *That said, would you find it a turn on or turn off if a man was into a lot of fashion, shaved off his body hair, and wore makeup?*


Turn off but then again I don't find most girls beautiful either. Not that they're ugly, just. Nothing.

(I'd say like 70% of all guys are attractive to me)


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

You should have attached the gender selection to these percentages on the poll options. From my observations and experience, most females have significantly lower percentages for this question than males would have, and for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

An important consideration, age!

How many people answered this question as "all men" and "all women" and how many answered this question as "men in my dating range" and "women in my dating range"? The answers to those, are very different.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nature huh. Well on that topic..
> 
> If women usually liked men the way men usually like women:
> 
> a: nothing would get done = bad for humanity


 :lol

Well, there is nothing that's good for humanity happening right now so...

I'd rather nothing get done that a bunch of stuff that sucks getting done.



> b: genetics would have gone down the toilet completely


 That is already the case. Just because women are more selective doesn't mean they're selecting the best. The guys they generally choose are still typically all kinds of messed up. Women pick guys they like. Not necessarily guys who are better or more fit. There is no rhyme nor reason. There isn't a thought process behind it. I don't even think it's instinct in most cases. I don't think the human subconscious has enough sensible instinct left to be part of "nature's plan". I think we're literally a train wreck of a species and we (mostly) just don't know it yet.



> And men are attractive to most women. Just because women don't want to sleep with all the guys, doesn't mean women are all asexual.


 Oh I didn't say women are asexual. I said something's ****ed up with people in general.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Touka said:


> i wonder if there's any more of us out there :um


I sure hope not. This manga is sacred as hell to me. ;-;


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Interesting results so far. Someone commented earlier that "I wonder why we are all so picky" and I think the answer to that is because we are so hard on ourselves. In my experience, rarely are SAers very happy about how they look, they are very hard on themselves, and this is reflected in how they judge others' appearance.

I know I am very picky and that is more related to my own poor self image. I basically only find about 20% of girls in my dating range attractive, but I rule out a lot who are too tall or big simply because I am small and would not feel comfortable with them. If I was at least average to above average height/weight I would probably consider 50% of girls dateable...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Idk, most girls I see are quite cute, while most of the guys I see are nasty looking and out of shape.


 1. How do you know they're nasty looking if you're not attracted to men? I am bi and most men are not too "nasty looking" to be fun sex partners. I've had sex with lots of men the average woman wouldn't touch if he was straight.

2. People cannot be "in shape" in this society unless they put themselves on machines and work themselves unnaturally and unnecessarily (it is not necessary to be "in shape" to survive). Men who are "in shape" might look good on magazine covers and in movies but all that muscle is kind of useless while manhandling a doorknob or a keyboard. You don't get "in shape" riding a desk all day for a living.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

At this point, the number is so low that I honestly couldn't say. Probably like 0%, excluding my boyfriend. He's the only person I'm sexually and romantically attracted to.

I'm not really sexually attracted to people unless there's a strong emotional connection first. I like this about myself and I hope that it doesn't change.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I think that one of the reasons why most men are ugly is that there's no selective pressure for them to look pretty or beautiful. As in, it doesn't make a guy more likely to get a date and a relationship if he's super into fashion and grooming, and dolling himself up. All he has to do is be self-confident and ask a woman out.


----------



## baloff17 (May 28, 2014)

I'd say if we restrict it to women in my age range (20-40), I'm physically attracted to about 80% of the women I see. I'm talking just the ones I see walk by and who I think are attractive, not the ones I've met or talked to. Personality-wise I'm a lot more picky - I don't get crushes or infatuations very easily - but I still seem to like most women I meet.

In explaining that high rate I should point out that I live in San Francisco, where they apparently turn away all ugly people at the city limits. And also periodically expel the less attractive ones already here, it seems like. Seriously, this city skews *way* over to the young, fit & good-looking side. I have no idea what someone like me is even doing here. :|


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

25% of women


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Bikers and my fiancé. :mushy mmm
LANA DEL REY AND ED SHEERAN TOO!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

This question is so odd. I have no idea. Are we talking about the world's population or the adidas-wearing criminals in my neighborhood? My answer would vary greatly depending on the sample of people.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Would all the straight men in here theorizing about how "ugly" men are because they don't wear makeup and stuff change their minds if I showed them some cute Asian boys in drag? 

I mean, if that's all it is...


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Kind Of said:


> Would all the straight men in here theorizing about how "ugly" men are because they don't wear makeup and stuff change their minds if I showed them some cute Asian boys in drag?
> 
> I mean, if that's all it is...


I'd bang some of those really feminine dudes or shemales, if they actually looked like girls. But i take it that's not an attractive look to average females since i only like that look since it's feminine which is what I'm sexually attracted to.

I don't agree with the most guys are ugly thing though. around my age, say from like 21-28 there's probably more attractive men then women Since most the girls i see are already starting to get wrinkly, flabby, saggy, while at this age most men will have matured into better style and such and are into working out And thus have better bodies. At least around me. I'm sure it may be different in different areas Or socio economic groups.

I think maybe why this thought exists is that the difference between average and really attractive guys is much bigger than average to really attractive women.


----------



## Darkscale Pyromancer (Apr 12, 2015)

Like 60% of guys and 10% of girls. Dunno why but I have higher standards for girls


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

0%. Seriously, no sex drive and have a hard time feeling sexual attraction anyway o.0


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

probably offline said:


> This question is so odd. I have no idea. Are we talking about the world's population or the adidas-wearing criminals in my neighborhood? My answer would vary greatly depending on the sample of people.


 this


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Aesthetically, I find most women in my age range moderately (at the least) attractive.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Attractive, as in "I would have sex with them": Probably 5%

Attractive, as in they are pretty/handsome: 95%+

To be fair, I live in Montreal and people are ridiculously beautiful. The French are very well-groomed and have enviable genes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

In my area I find the majority (>50%) of girls who would be in my dating age bracket attractive. The joys of 'Straya.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

0%. You're all a bunch of ugly mofos to me.


----------



## mimu (Feb 16, 2015)

Maybe 20% physically attractive, and about 0.0001% if you count in personality. I'd probably **** like 80% of them though.


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

My answer varies widely depending on how I think of this question, mostly because the men I typically sleep with aren't men I'd say I find strikingly attractive. As a matter of fact, I don't have much of a desire to interact with men I find strikingly attractive because they're a bit rude to me 100% of the time. I went with >10%. Strikingly attractive men are probably 1/100,000 for me (across all ages). But I'm more prone to being sexually attracted to (usually older) intelligent men who I may not find particularly physically attractive, but still really want to sleep with. I live on a college campus, so I don't come across those men too often. If i had to do a blind estimate, I'd say like 5% of men 16+ fall into the two categories detailed above.

That being said, 40% of the guys on campus are physically attractive enough that I'd tap if they were kinder and more respectful. That number drops to about .1% personalities considered.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

People can have different opinions on what "attractive" means to them. For me, I'd say 50-60% of women (in the age range I would prefer) I would consider at least moderately attractive. However, it almost doesn't even matter when I hear the statistic that most women find 80% of men below average in looks.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't go anywhere apart from supermarkets, but probably about 70% if you only include women in my age group (18-30)


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

inane said:


> Attractive, as in "I would have sex with them": Probably 5%
> 
> Attractive, as in they are pretty/handsome: 95%+
> 
> To be fair, I live in Montreal and people are ridiculously beautiful. The French are very well-groomed and have enviable genes.


Yeah girls in Montreal are way hotter than the ones in the Greater Toronto Area where I grew up and went to university.

The girls at the University of Virginia here are scorching, but most of them have generic conformist preppy personalities.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I quite enjoy talent spotting. I'd say when I'm out (as if I'd actually know), I'd find 60% of guys physically attractive.. Though when it comes to chemistry, that's not so easy to define.

("Romantically speaking.")

Same goes for girls too. I just don't find myself romantically attracted to them.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I think around 70% of girls I find attractive,cute,hot etc.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

i am probably pickier than i should be, so maybe 10-20? Probably less. Idk i'm pretty much only attracted to guys with dark brown hair and in my country mosts guys are blonde. Guys with perfect chocolate brown hair are like frickin pokemons...nowhere to be found...i think i might be a bit demisexual too so...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, we really like our numbers here... 
Interesting how some people have this narrowed down to the decimal.



Farideh said:


> I think everyone is ugly in their own way but maybe about three beers later I will like everyone.


Ahahaha



chaosherz said:


> Interesting results so far. Someone commented earlier that "I wonder why we are all so picky" and I think the answer to that is because we are so hard on ourselves. In my experience, rarely are SAers very happy about how they look, they are very hard on themselves, and this is reflected in how they judge others' appearance.


This is a good point. ...Perfectionism, maybe... seems more common than average around here... High expectations for ourselves and then transferring those expectations onto others... (This is an issue for me.)

To the question... Just about everyone is decent looking, I think (it's their personalities that suck)... A lot of people are 'attractive' in a general sense... As for being attracted *to* someone, putting a number on that seems very arbitrary. I would just say "it's not common"...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

From a purely physical perspective? Literally no clue (slight exaggeration). If we're talking attractiveness as a whole, 5%, precisely. While that's a small minority, it isn't necessarily a matter of high standards. It's only sensible that I am drawn to naturally fruitful dynamics. Considering we aren't sheep, I'm bound to gravitate towards a minority because I am a minority; a unique snowflake.


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

I personally find I'm attracted to very few women I'd have to go with less than 5% of female population. 

Since my chances are already stacked against me this <5% pretty much means I'm screwed.

Ha ha. But true none the less.


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

I guess I'm really picky, as there are not much guys that seem attractive to me. I don't know, however, about percent, perhaps it would be only 10-20


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Difficult to answer, obviously. But I'll say: 

Lots


----------



## Adinaaa04 (Feb 17, 2014)

Guys in my age range? (20-35) If I would say appearance wise, I would say 60% +

I'm not very picky with the way a guy looks. Even most of my guy classmates in University are really nice looking. Even the ones that I didn't find so cute at first, when I talk with them and they joke or smile, they suddenly appear hella attractive to me. 

But attractive as in I would defo bang? I have no damn idea~ I probably would have to be romantically attracted to them first. It's almost impossible for me to have romantic feelings for someone so I suppose, maybe 5%?


As for girls? I would say around 35% of the girls my age range are attractive.

As for defo would bang? I can't be romantically attracted to 99% of them ~ So I would say 1% (but that's also my curiosity as if what it would be like to be with a girl).


----------

